# rtorrent - link erstellen nach vollständigem Download?

## root_tux_linux

Hi Leute  :Smile: 

Kleine Frage, ist es möglich bei rtorrent nen Link zu erstellen wenn ein Download vollständig ist?

Wollte es eben folgender massen:

Im Ordner "downloads" landen alle  Dateien, sobald die Datei vollständig ist möchte ich das rtorrent einen Link (ln -s) im Ordner "complete" erstellt der dann auf die fertige Datei/Ordner im Ordner "downloads" zeigt.

Hat da einer ne  Config oder den Eintrag dazu oder weiss wie man das macht?  :Sad: 

MfG

----------

